# Rear Tracked T8



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

New Hollands new variation of the T8.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/wheels_in_front_tracks_in_back%E2%80%94new_holland_t8_smarttrax_NAA_Sara_Brown/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Video is a waste of time. They don't even show one in it. "One of the first in the industry". Thar does sound better than "we copied Kubota."


----------

